# IN,Monroe County Fair



## CountryBreeze (Dec 1, 2014)

Is anyone going to be at the Monroe County fair in Bloomington IN? I'll be there showing in my final year of 4-H with my pygmy whether. 


Hopefully this won't be my final year of showing all together as I'm still going to try to show in open shows and hopefully get in to showing horse and possibly cattle. So on a side note if y'all happen to hear about any open or jackpot goat shows going on in or near Indiana or Kentucky I'd love to hear about them! But certainly let me know if you'll be at the Monroe County fair because I'd love to meet up!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Have a great time! I am from IN, but I live in KY. I used to spend a lot of time in Bloomington as a kid <I lived in Morgan co.>, lots of time on Monroe lake! 

I don't know about jackpot shows, not sure if you can or would do the KY State Fair? I think pretty much for the type of shows my kids go to, you have to be a KY resident. Fun thing about KY is, you can show in surrounding county fairs.


----------



## CountryBreeze (Dec 1, 2014)

HoosierShadow said:


> Have a great time! I am from IN, but I live in KY. I used to spend a lot of time in Bloomington as a kid <I lived in Morgan co.>, lots of time on Monroe lake!
> 
> I don't know about jackpot shows, not sure if you can or would do the KY State Fair? I think pretty much for the type of shows my kids go to, you have to be a KY resident. Fun thing about KY is, you can show in surrounding county fairs.


Thanks! That's cool, I go to Monroe lake a lot too. Thanks for letting me know about having to be a resident, I wasn't aware of that. Would you happen to know if you have to be a resident for open shows too?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm honestly not 100% sure, I would check the show rules  I know people from IN show at the Ky State Fair, but I've never seen anyone out of state show at the county fairs. Maybe the open shows would be open to anyone? But I do know market/commercial are KY only.

Do you show your pygmy in market classes? I've never seen a show for pygmy's here  Most of the shows we go to are market/commercial/open boer breeding & dairy. Dairy it's does only, and most generally everyone shows the large breed dairy.


----------



## CountryBreeze (Dec 1, 2014)

HoosierShadow said:


> I'm honestly not 100% sure, I would check the show rules  I know people from IN show at the Ky State Fair, but I've never seen anyone out of state show at the county fairs. Maybe the open shows would be open to anyone? But I do know market/commercial are KY only.
> 
> Do you show your pygmy in market classes? I've never seen a show for pygmy's here  Most of the shows we go to are market/commercial/open boer breeding & dairy. Dairy it's does only, and most generally everyone shows the large breed dairy.


Thanks for all your help! I guess checking the show rules would be the best idea. Since I won't be a member of 4-h anymore I don't think I would be able to participate in county fairs so I'll probably look for events where the age is not limited.

Last year my pygmy was shown in pygmy whether (but there was a meat judge and the goats were picked for their meat so I'm not sure if that would be considered market or not) the other two shows were showmanship and first time showing. If I am able to show goats in the future I probably will switch to showing boers, I don't think pygmy shows are really that popular anywhere in the U.S. Once again thanks for all your help and sorry about all the questions.


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

kdeckard2000 said:


> Thanks for all your help! I guess checking the show rules would be the best idea. Since I won't be a member of 4-h anymore I don't think I would be able to participate in county fairs so I'll probably look for events where the age is not limited.
> 
> Last year my pygmy was shown in pygmy whether (but there was a meat judge and the goats were picked for their meat so I'm not sure if that would be considered market or not) the other two shows were showmanship and first time showing. If I am able to show goats in the future I probably will switch to showing boers, I don't think pygmy shows are really that popular anywhere in the U.S. Once again thanks for all your help and sorry about all the questions.


There are Pygmy shows basically everywhere in the U.S.  in fact I just flew from Indiana to California to see the NPGA Convention this weekend


----------



## CountryBreeze (Dec 1, 2014)

bbpygmy said:


> There are Pygmy shows basically everywhere in the U.S.  in fact I just flew from Indiana to California to see the NPGA Convention this weekend


Really? I didn't know pygmy shows were that common, thanks for letting me know! Maybe I can try to continue showing pygmys then. Have fun at the NPGA Convention by the way, it's in Red Bluff this year isn't it? I remember visiting the website at one time.


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

kdeckard2000 said:


> Really? I didn't know pygmy shows were that common, thanks for letting me know! Maybe I can try to continue showing pygmys then. Have fun at the NPGA Convention by the way, it's in Red Bluff this year isn't it? I remember visiting the website at one time.


Yep, in Red Bluff. There are quite a few sanctioned shows around our area too. I go to about 11 shows a year.


----------



## CountryBreeze (Dec 1, 2014)

bbpygmy said:


> Yep, in Red Bluff. There are quite a few sanctioned shows around our area too. I go to about 11 shows a year.


Wow I had no idea there were so many. I guess I'll have to keep an eye out for upcoming shows. Indiana hosted more goat shows than I thought.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Maybe they are popular in some areas vs. others? Never seen one here at the fairs. Here in KY, they have 'open boer breeding shows' or 'open dairy shows' and adults can show in those as well as 4-H/FFA kids. My kids show Boer, and show against adults & some big breeders all the time.

Market wethers & Commercial does are for youth here, I think age 19 and under. 

My kids showed last year about a dozen times, never saw any small breed of goats, with the exception of state fair, pretty sure it might have been ND that I saw there, but can't remember, they were in a different area from the boer goats.

I love that the fairs here are so open, makes it nice, especially for kids and adults who don't have much else to do. My kids showed Tues night at a fair 45 mins away and we had a blast! Our county fair show is tonight, and then there are 2 other counties nearby they are showing at next week. Then... up to nearly 10 shows they can do next month! Of course, we won't be going to all 10 I don't think lol.
Those are all county fair shows.


----------



## CountryBreeze (Dec 1, 2014)

That could be, I think the two most popular breeds here in Indiana are boer and pygmy. Maybe most of the pygmy shows are in a different area and the boer shows happen more around where I live. I'm not sure how other county fairs are around Indiana but at the Monroe County fair the shows are strictly for 4-h members ages 19 and under. There is only one 'adults only' show.

KY sounds like an awesome place for showing. I'm glad your kids are able to show so much, according to the results you posted from your last show your kids are amazing showers! Thanks for all the help you two! I'm glad that I know I'll still be able to show in the future when I get some more livestock and that next month's show at the fair won't be my last.


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

There are no Pygmy shows in KY because there are no breeders there. There are however many breeders in IL, IN, and especially OH


----------

